# What is With USA Slingshot Forum ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought they were run by Trumark, but who knows. I posted something about three weeks ago, got no response, PM'd the administrator and he did not get back to me.

My original post was removed yesterday, so I re-posted it today.

What is up with them, I have no dog in this fight, just curious ?

wll


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

This was posted on FB by them .

Hopefully the Slingshots USA web site will be back up shortly. Our hosting group Magento Go (an eBay product) has decided to longer host any accounts as of Feb 1st. We have migrated over to the Big Commerce platform. We are experiencing issues with the migration that should be solved shortly. All customer will have to create new logins and passwords as non of that information could be migrated over. If you have any questions just email us for now at [email protected]


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That forum died out years ago. Lack of participation.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

This was posted on FB by them .

Hopefully the Slingshots USA web site will be back up shortly. Our hosting group Magento Go (an eBay product) has decided to longer host any accounts as of Feb 1st. We have migrated over to the Big Commerce platform. We are experiencing issues with the migration that should be solved shortly. All customer will have to create new logins and passwords as non of that information could be migrated over. If you have any questions just email us for now at [email protected]

That is Slingshots USA, a different organization. I'm talking about "USA Slingshot Forum" I think they were run by Trumark.

wll


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

I recently spoke with Mark, the owner of Trumark. He said the forum was hacked and he has had a tough time cleaning it up. In the process, the posts from past users and user accounts were accidentally deleted. After this forum came along and Jorg left that forum for this one, it sort of fizzled out.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

It's probably somehow related to Henry's underground group activities. he's quite active on facebook, you know...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 76292


----------

